# Hefegrass 2020 Zoysia journal



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

this year is definitely getting off to a better start than last year..much less rain over the winter and the lawn never really went fully dormant. Its just starting to green up now ..I wasnt able to cut super low before it started growing, guess we will see if leaving this layer of dormant material will make it look like crap later this year.
first two pics are after the first trim of the year which was a few days ago..last pic is this morning


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

the green is poking through :0


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

greening up very quick this year


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

that recent rainstorm was much appreciated by my lawn


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

she gettin thicc


----------



## hurricanewolf (Apr 22, 2020)

Looking good! I am getting some zoysia sod in soon, I hope I can get it looking half as good as yours.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

thanks, good luck, once it takes, its really pretty easy to take care of

I am going to spray some certainty today because I have a bit of nutsedge and some other random weeds around. As soon as this weekend hits, it looks like temps are going to be steadily in the 80s or higher so the grass is really going to take off.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for posting!
I seeded Zenith eleven days ago and hope mine looks half as good as yours.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

dubyadubya87 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> I seeded Zenith eleven days ago and hope mine looks half as good as yours.


thanks!..im sure once it warms up it will really take off!

we got a bunch of rain over the last few days so I am expecting the grass to really thicken up in a week or so.

I sprayed certainty and there are a couple spots that are discoloring on the lawn but overall its looking ok.


----------

